# Raleigh, NC



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

3 inches so far at my house in 2 hours. No plowing as I am home with kids and wife will be staying at work tonight (hospital) or at least she better! Generator won't start (no spark) but at least I filled my 100 lb propane cylinder for the fire place and a 20 pounder for my grill and or big buddy heater. 

And it will likely turn to an ice event later. This is a freakin mess. Roads are completely clogged.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Pics..........................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

quigleysiding;1756381 said:


> Pics..........................


Tons here

http://www.wral.com/weather/image_gallery/13385108/


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Out making money yet?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1757047 said:


> Out making money yet?


Nope! At home with the kids. Daycare is closed, so I had to take off from regular work. Until the kids are older and can stay home alone or a storm hits on the weekend, no plowing for this guy most likely. That's why I sold my plow because I knew this would happen. I can still drive for a company if I am available. I did just go plow the driveway with the atv. That's always fun.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

This is Glenwood Ave in Raleigh near the airport yesterday. You'd think it was friggin armageddon!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I was out in the middle of all that mess. The problem is every business let their people go at the same time and so many just have no idea how to drive on this stuff. And of course their vehicles are no equipped properly either.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Heard we may be in for another rough winter. Thoughts?


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

All depends on your definition of rough. To me rough is getting no snow at all.  

Every 10-12 years we get a huge storm with 16-24" and the last one was 14 years ago so we are due.


----------

